# Protocolo USB



## and322 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hola soy Andres, recien me inscribo en el foro.

Tengo problemas con el puerto USB, para dialogar con un PIC.  Alguien me podra ayudar??


----------



## chuko (Nov 12, 2006)

Es todo un tema el USB, te paso dos libros sobre el tema

http://mihd.net/16fqgc


----------



## and322 (Nov 13, 2006)

Gracias Chuko, lo leo y te comento.


----------



## h22 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hola chuko. Los libros que posteaste son los mejores que lei sobre el tema. Solo quería saber si también conseguiste los contenidos del CD-ROM que acompaña al libro de Hyde. Si lo tenes, me lo pasas? por favor. Gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 21, 2008)

si no tenes mucho apuro yo te puedo ayudar de forma mas directa , pero primero me tenes que decir que es lo que andas necesitando


----------

